# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Gehoorproblemen

## chrisverm

beste,

van wanneer kun je het gehoor testen bij kinderen.

----------


## meneereddie

Vanaf de geboorte is de gehoortest al testbaar.

----------

